# FUEL INJECTION MANIFOLD AND TANK RECOMMENDATION



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im ready to go fuel injection, and Ive talked to Summit and Butler about it already. It was a big decision, but since Im finally doing it, I don't want to cut corners. So... 

They say that it wont like dual plane manifolds, like my Edelbrock Performer, and that I'll have to use a .5 spacer. I don't want to... why would I use an inefficient way to add efficiency? I'd rather just get the right manifold. Any suggestions?

This matters because I don't like my cam and I have a valley pan oil leak, so ideally I'll swap the cam, fix the leak, and replace the manifold, all at once.

Also, I don't like the long runs of hose and external pump, and since my gas tank is 55 years old, I might as well do that right too and replace it with an FI tank. 

Butler is the Pontiac authority, but they recommend the FI Tech, and that seems like the oddball choice. They also have zero support right now, so Im basically on my own if I buy through them. Ive been trying to call them for 3 weeks, just to question why they recommend FI Tech... no answers, no call backs. 

Summit on the other hand answers everytime, but they dont have the Holley EFI Fuel tank. Does anyone have any EFI Tank recommendations?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the tank I'm planning to use once I scratch enough $ together to do this myself:









Aeromotive 18120 Gen II Stealth Fuel Tank w/Pump, 1964-67 Cutlass


Aeromotive Inc. is a true high performance aftermarket manufacturer specializing in fuel delivery and fuel delivery components. Utilizing aerospace tolerances and procedures, three generations of track experience, and a meticulous approach to engineering, Aeromotive Fuel Systems has become the...




www.speedwaymotors.com





It is a bit more expensive than the some of the other in-tank pump options, but comes pre-assembled so you don't have to mess with pump instal or sending unit mods. They seem to have great customer support as well, spent 20m on the phone verifying this was the best tank for my application. The model 18421 is rated to higher HP and is $100 more, but was told by tech generally not necessary for street cars.

I also did a ton of research on return line options and all have recommended installing this at the back of the car by the tank:






Holley EFI 12-888 Holley EFI Diecast Filter Regulator - 3/8" NPT


When converting your fuel system to a return style EFI setup, the biggest challenge can be plumbing the fuel lines. Holley continues to be the leader in fuel system development to make your life easier! The new Holley EFI Filter Regulator assembly simplifies your installation by combining the...




www.holley.com





It is preset for the correct EFI pressure and eliminates a long return line from the engine compartment that not only eases the instal but also prevents fuel heating that could result in pump cavitation issues (that many have experienced with Sniper systems from what I have read). I think this is a critical part of the system.

Happy to share my planned parts list.

I am planning to install on my existing P4B intake. It is a dual plane with a notched center wall that will, according to Holley, resolve the dual plane issues you refer to. 

LATECH just did this job, so he may be good resource.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> This is the tank I'm planning to use once I scratch enough $ together to do this myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Exactly what I needed! Hopefully @LATECH will chime in. I really want to use Butler, but Im super strict when it comes to service... especially since this shows no signs of slowing.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, that Aeromotive tank is no more expensive than the Holley tank. I assume that it's actually available?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

BTW, I found this post and the follow-up comments super informative in planning this for my own car:









Top 10 Sniper EFI Installation Tips from Holley's Tom Kise


Holley Technical Training Manager Tom Kise recently published a list of ten




www.efisystempro.com


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> BTW, that Aeromotive tank is no more expensive than the Holley tank. I assume that it's actually available?


Yeah, good point. Last time I checked there was a 2 week shipping delay, but the link I sent you says they are available to ship by Oct 6! Who knows if that's accurate as so many are doing drop shipping now direct from manufacturer making their "estimated arrival" dates meaningless...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Cool. I was trying not to make this a "Fuel Injection Conversion" thread, since there already seem to be a few, but what the Hell.. it's America and we're regulars, so why not? Yes I did see that tip sheet.

Hard to throw my new MSD Pro Billet and Mallory HiFire to the side, but I can't see doing this without using Hollys dizzy, too.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Yeah, good point. Last time I checked there was a 2 week shipping delay, but the link I sent you says they are available to ship by Oct 6! Who knows if that's accurate as so many are doing drop shipping now direct from manufacturer making their "estimated arrival" dates meaningless...


two weeks is nothing... Holley's tanks won't ship indefinitely, and if it's like their carbs, then we wont be seeing any for six months.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> Cool. I was trying not to make this a "Fuel Injection Conversion" thread, since there already seem to be a few, but what the Hell.. it's America and we're regulars, so why not? Yes I did see that tip sheet.
> 
> Hard to throw my new MSD Pro Billet and Mallory HiFire to the side, but I can't see doing this without using Hollys dizzy, too.



Agree totally. Way I see it is I can resell my non-vac advance pro billet MSD unit and 6A box and recover 1/3 the cost of the HyperSpark system (dist, ignition box and coil) and get total control over the timing via EFI control. Huge deal for me as a lack of vacuum advance is killing my low end and fuel usage lately and I was going to get a new distributor anyhow...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I believe you'd still need the coil, but yes!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Speaking of manifolds, anyone ever separate their water jacket from the intake ports? If so, whats the advantage, other than the obvious, if any.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> Speaking of manifolds, anyone ever separate their water jacket from the intake ports? If so, whats the advantage, other than the obvious, if any.


Was gonna do that myself, but did not see the utility since I'll rarely if ever switch manifolds again + you have to deal with making sure the cast gap in the head between the water port and first intake port is covered by something.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Speaking of manifolds, anyone ever separate their water jacket from the intake ports? If so, whats the advantage, other than the obvious, if any.


Changing the intake without draining coolant

And , yes . Dont run FITech. I have seen a half dozen in a year and only 1 runs OK. The rest ...Meh kinda metiocre and one on a 440 challenger that has some weird intermittent problem , and I havent been able to get the mixture to stay where it should be

Holley sniper is a better bet . I have been talking to a few other guys and 2 guys over at Carlisle this past week and they both said that FITech seems to be plauged with problems that they cant seem to Iron out


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

So... anyone using a Torker or other open manifold?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

For the record... Holy Ripoffs, Batman. $650 for a fuel tank? Im no cheap skate, by any means, but aside from the pump, where is that money going? Up until the pandemic, you had to pick up a bar of soap in a prison shower, to get it like this.


----------



## 1970_gto (Sep 23, 2010)

armyadarkness said:


> Speaking of manifolds, anyone ever separate their water jacket from the intake ports? If so, whats the advantage, other than the obvious, if any.


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

I recently sold my car. I have a Holley Sniper system that includes a new tank tank with internal fuel pump that have never been out of their respective boxes.(purchased them from Holley 2 years ago). I also have a brand new fuel line that was purchased from In-line tube. Contact me if you want to save some time and money.


----------



## UroDoc (Feb 4, 2021)

While I have no experience with the Edelbrock Pro-Flo 4, I have done research on it and I am seriously considering it. (1968 GTO). It has direct port injection rather than throttle body and the injectors can be upgraded if you upgrade the cam, heads etc in the future. It supports boost. The kit comes with a manifold,distributor,and all connectors. Butler has a complete kit and you can add a "Tanks"new gas tank and in tank fuel pump and all the hoses. The self learning controller uses bluetooth and is compatible with android phones or you can buy one with the kit for an extra $100. You can use MSD Blaster 2 coil and a CD box. I have attached the installation manual which is very thorough and illustrated. I suggest that you look at it if haven't already. (PS: I have no connection to Butler Performance or Edelbrock, just suppling information)


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes I do like the Edelbrock as well, and it comes with the ignition, which the Holley does not.


----------

